# Tecumseh VLV60 kickback and won't start



## Lennyh1 (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi Guys,
Got an older Ariens mower with a Tecumseh VLV60 502013D. Won't start, and it kickbacks pulling the starter cord out of your hand ( which hurts). On starter fluid it fires once in awhile but seems to be backfiring throughout the carb.
I've had the carb apart twice and cleaned everything and flushed with new fuel. Spark plug is clean but wet when I pull it out to inspect. A spark tester does show a constant spark when cranking.
Any ideas? I've worn out two pull cords and my arm so far.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

The flywheel key is partially sheared which puts the ignition timing off, you must remove the flywheel, replace the key, put everything back together and life and your arm will be good(it will take a while for the arm). Have a good one. Geo


----------



## Lennyh1 (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks very much. I thought it might be a timing problem. I'll try that tomorrow.


----------



## Lennyh1 (Mar 22, 2011)

Goeorubb was right! The flywheel key was sheared into two pieces and the keyways were 60 degrees out. I'll be up and running again.

Thanks


----------

